# Outback 312Bh 10Th Anniversary Model



## lonny996 (Jan 15, 2011)

just bought this unit i was wondering if any one else had one and could tell me likes or dislikes and any problems thay had with it


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

lonny996 said:


> just bought this unit i was wondering if any one else had one and could tell me likes or dislikes and any problems thay had with it


I woulda thought this question would be posed BEFORE you bought the unit.Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

We love our 312BH, and have had only the following minor issues:
You will need to buy some fridge extension tubes for the outdoor fridge. When you pack the fridge full of beer before you leave and you don't have these extension tubes, when you arrive at your destination, your beer will attack you once you open the door on the outdoor kitchen. OB should have put a latch on the door to the fridge, because the door will open if the items are not secure inside the fridge. 
Regarding the counter delamination cause by the fridge defrosting. We try and shut the fridge off before we go to bed the night before we leave that we the fridge can defrost and I can drain the water before we depart. I will warn you though that the drain pan just below the freeze is extremely difficult to get out the fridge, so do bring some paper towels to absorb the water in the pan. 
Also the small sink in the outdoor kitchen drains into the black water tank, so if the black water tank gets full, you could have sewage start to fill the sink. Never had this problem as we have never filled it up completely, but have read on here that another owner experience that issue.
Other than this, we love the camper, and the outdoor kitchen. 
BTW, don't attempt to put a bike rack on the bumper; this will cause damage to the bumper. Found this out the hard way!


----------



## briankbax (May 16, 2011)

Hello all. We just bought our first ever TT. We got the 2011 OB 312BH 10th Anniversary Model with Moonligh interior. Got it from Appache Village in St. Louis. Great people; family-owned; good to work with. We pick it up on Thursday May 19. I am a very persnickity shopper and can be a pain to salesmen but I'd say we had a good raport and both sides on the deal were happy. I did get the 5 yr. extended warranty as it is our first TT and didn't want any surprises. The are installing Husky WDH and sway. They say they use "round bars" becasue they are better. I don't know anything about this. If anyone has any advice it would be appreciated. I feel, through research that the Keystone OB 312BH is a well-built, sturdy unit that will last a long time. Any thoughts on that? Has anyone experienced any big issues or problems that we should ask the dealer about before we pick it up? I know there was a thread about the electric awning being cheap and not able to withstand wind. Anything on that? I used to go camping all the time as a kid but in a tent. My wife is from Philly and has never been camping so I figured we should go the route of a TT rather than rough it with a tent. We have 3 kids that would agree as well. We dove into this venture and know that it will pay off with lots more family time. Please feel free to give me as much advice and pointers as you can. Never such a thing as too much information.


----------

